# Transfer to unsubbed and zippered DirecTivo



## mike32940 (Jan 18, 2003)

I have a zippered DSR704 Directivo that I'd like to use to hold some shows transfered from my Series 3 or from Tivo.net. I'm wondering if the hacked tivoapp is going to cause me some problems. Could I revert back to an unhacked tivoapp and still get mrv?

Thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

mike32940 said:


> Could I revert back to an unhacked tivoapp and still get mrv?


Not on the dtivo. What problems do you forsee? I have 2 unsub'd dtv boxes that I've been dumping commercial-free shows to for years.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

you can't MRV between an S3 and a dtivo... it's a new MRV protocol as of s/w v. 9.x or so (there are also issues with the S3 having changed the internal format of the shows, IIRC)


----------



## mike32940 (Jan 18, 2003)

Da Goon - So can you see a subbed Tivo from the unsubbed DTVs? If so when you transfer shows between the subbed and unsubbed, will tivoapp play them ok? I'm concerned that I'll have 2 seperate environments and not be able to move stuff without going via a PC. 

BTUx9 - that's what I was concerned about, I can move stuff to a subbed S2 OK but not directly to the dtv. Looks like my daughter won't be inheriting my subbed S2 box any time soon if I can't replace it with the dtivo

Thx


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You could offload shows from the S3 to your pc, convert them to mpg, and then use tivoserver to send them to your unsub'd box. BTU is correct, I didn't think about the direct MRV issues between the boxes.


----------



## MrPib (Sep 18, 2002)

Da Goon said:


> You could offload shows from the S3 to your pc, convert them to mpg, and then use tivoserver to send them to your unsub'd box. BTU is correct, I didn't think about the direct MRV issues between the boxes.


I have 4 zippered DTiVos, 1 of which isn't subbed, and I have TivoServer running on the PC. I'd like to offload the 80gb of Divx files on the PC to the unsubbed box, but it would take forever doing it a show at a time from the DTiVo. Is there a way to "push" the content to a DTiVo?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

MrPib said:


> Is there a way to "push" the content to a DTiVo?


mfs_ftp. You'd have to convert the files to .ty format first though. Look on ddb for a version of ffmpeg patched to handle ty format. Then it would simply be "drag-and-drop."


----------



## MrPib (Sep 18, 2002)

Da Goon said:


> mfs_ftp. You'd have to convert the files to .ty format first though. Look on ddb for a version of ffmpeg patched to handle ty format. Then it would simply be "drag-and-drop."


Excellent. Thanks very much!


----------

